# Angry Tarantula



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

This tarantula came creeping up on us on the porch at the ranch the other day. Any of ya'll got em at your place?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

They were fairly thick on a deer lease I had years ago west of Georgetown; at night on the FM or Ranch roads, you could see their eyes reflecting in your headlights.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Have them at a place where I hunt rams and goats. I've held them in my hand before, BUT they were accustomed to being held. One like that, when it's riled up, is best left alone. They're not poisonous, except in South America, but they have a pretty nasty bite with their fangs. They're really good in keeping bugs, and rodents in check.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

They used to be pretty thick at our lease but I haven't seen one in several years. I trapped one in a mason jar when I was in college and brought him back to the house as a pet. My 3 girl roomies were not impressed too much. LOL I let him go after about 3 days of living on our coffee table and put the jar back on the table with the lid open. I didn't see them back at the house for 3 days. LMAO


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Haven't seen any on our place...but plenty of black widows, scorpions, praying mantis, huge walking sticks and billions...no trillions of grasshoppers. Open your mouth while shredding and you won't need to eat for awhile.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

They must be out in full force. We chased this one out of the bunk house. He or she seemed to be doing a really good job keeping our rodent population in check. Found two or three mice that had nothing left but hair.......Good little critters to have around but still wouldn't want one in my bed!!!!

LW


----------



## RodSmith (Jun 6, 2009)

Mean looking little devils aren't they.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Bucksnort that just wasn't right! It took all I had to watch that nasty little thing crawling around and then Medusa jumps out YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hate spiders!:smile:

My grandmother lived in Ganado and she used to have them pretty bad, seems like every time it rained they came out!

Kelly


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

They are starting to show up here, I've seen several on the road. Saw one on the side of the house last week, the youngest stompeded over me to get inside. Lol


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

For years I have been wanting to pick one up and impress my buddies, just cant bring myself to do it. Even though they are not poisonous, that bite has got to hurt. Love seeing them around, they are way cool to watch.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Cool find! I've been seeing them around college station from time to time. Caught a big one in NM last year and picked it up to play with. Even showed the other guys how to hold it. Never tried to bite or anything.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Found my first when I was a young boy walking from a nearby pond with pole in hand.. Had a HH spinner bait on the end put it right in front of the big spider then all @ once he jumped on the lure I felt the tension on the rod tip.. & needless to say I left a BIG trail of dust back to the house


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

They won't bite unless you mash em. 

TH


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> They won't bite unless you mash em.
> 
> TH


I'm glad you put that winking smiley man at the end of your post.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I could never ever hold one on my hand...never!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have killed 2 on my house in the last 2 months. I dont care how good they are with bugs, I really hate spiders. Shot them with the ol BB gun from about 20 ft away, lol.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Danny,

Quit pizzing off the neighbors!!! LOL


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> Danny,
> 
> Quit pizzing off the neighbors!!! LOL


Well the green slimey chick came by wondering if TXDRAKE was at the ranch that weekend. Dude? WTH? I ran her butt off.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

That was weak !


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

My dad has a mound of them on his place here in Wadsworth. We havent seen any around in about five years but this year they started showing up again. They quit farming cotton behind his house and started grazing cattle there. I bet the pesticides for the cotton had something to do with their numbers depleting.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

as young dumb kids, me and my brother would throw them at each other. hahaha....we never got bit though. I hear it hurts bad.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

that weren't funny... I almost ****** myself!


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

In the late 70's they had a bunch around Huntsville, I seem to remember them doing a migration or something in mass around the 4 of July. Going fishing on July 4 weekend 1978, we saw hundreds on the road to riverside from Huntsville. I heard they used to be common in Houston, but saw my last one here in 1970.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> as young dumb kids, me and my brother would throw them at each other. hahaha....we never got bit though. I hear it hurts bad.


So that was like yesterday


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> Well the green slimey chick came by wondering if TXDRAKE was at the ranch that weekend. Dude? WTH? I ran her butt off.


Shhhhh, you didn't tell the rest of the fellas, did ya? If'nnn you talk reeelll swet like to hur she myght just cook ya some viddels, too!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> Shhhhh, you didn't tell the rest of the fellas, did ya? If'nnn you talk reeelll swet like to hur she myght just cook ya some viddels, too!!


 LOL. No I didn't tell anybody. I was the only one there. If she can cook I say bring her on. But she has got to stop jumping out from behind things and scaring the poop out of me. That ain't cool.


----------



## gigglez2025 (Jul 11, 2008)

that right there is what nightmares are made of.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

The green slimy chick (if that's what you call it, I'll take your word for it) is definitely scarier than the tarantula !! My meds must've been working good 'cause I didn't jump outta my skin !!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

yes this one showed up at our ranch in Junction the other night, we had well house light on so we could clean up our ice chests a bit and poof. He tried to attack my Brother.
We also have some large ones in Costa Rica at our home. I hate it when i see one and then it disappears.  Eww...

.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

luv2fish, that is a spooky one for sure.


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

I seen one of those where we hunt about 6years ago.


----------



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

I remember as a young lad my grandfather telling me about traveling through West Texas in the 1940's, that you would see up ahead on the highway a black stripe crossing the road and as far as you could see both directions a migration of trantulas. Back in the day before AC, you would have to roll up the windows so you didnt fling any up into the car. I would have to image that was akin to dropping a smoke in your lap while you drive! Probably couldnt pull the car over fast enough!!


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

Thirty-five or forty years ago we would go to some friends house in Laporte and at certain times of the year hwy 225 looked like a spider migration.Kind of sounded like running over pecans or walnuts.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Tator Salad said:


> Thirty-five or forty years ago we would go to some friends house in Laporte and at certain times of the year hwy 225 looked like a spider migration.Kind of sounded like running over pecans or walnuts.


They can still be found, although few, in the El Jardin area.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

I've seen 'em twenty or thirty abreast for a couple of hundred yards in length marching through Alpine. Local folks said they'd do that every 4th or 5th year. Some kind of BIG migration. kinda freaky


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

yup...we've had a bunch this year at the ranch...we are in Frio county about 10 SE of Pearsall off 140...


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

shifty2002 said:


> I remember as a young lad my grandfather telling me about traveling through West Texas in the 1940's, that you would see up ahead on the highway a black stripe crossing the road and as far as you could see both directions a migration of trantulas. Back in the day before AC, you would have to roll up the windows so you didnt fling any up into the car. I would have to image that was akin to dropping a smoke in your lap while you drive! Probably couldnt pull the car over fast enough!!


I saw the same thing in 1991 between Crosbyton and Post. Always wondered about that.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Sure hope he does not make it in to your sleeping bag one day and whisper sweet nothings in your ear.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

huntr4life said:


> Sure hope he does not make it in to your sleeping bag one day and whisper sweet nothings in your ear.


Yeah, but I'm not as worried about him as I am the black widows. Found 3 dead in the cabin. The live ones that I can't see tend to bother me.


----------

